# Free Horse Trainer in Kalamazoo Michigan



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

How generous of you, Maddie! Welcome to the forum!I wish I were closer so I could take you up on your offer. 

What are your favorite horses to train?

Nancy


----------



## Missmaddie (Dec 17, 2013)

greentree said:


> How generous of you, Maddie! Welcome to the forum!I wish I were closer so I could take you up on your offer.
> 
> What are your favorite horses to train?
> 
> Nancy


I don't really have Any favorites! But I do love working with problem horses and starting any youngsters!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

